# video conversion resolution for desktop plus 2.7



## gte534j (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi,
I have searched around to figure out how to change the default video conversion resolution for desktop plus 2.7, but have been unsuccessful. I have found where people have changed the default resolution (hrez=xx) for previous versions, but could not find it for 2.7. I even found out where some people modified a few binary files and got that to work. I know there are other programs that you can use to convert video files to ipod/psp/etc, but I already paid $25 for desktop plus and i would like to keep it simple so my wife can use it 
Thanks,


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Not sure if you want to know how to change the default setting in Tivo Desktop 2.7 Plus or how to modify the settings so here is the awnser to both:

To change the setting just go to File->Preferences and click on the "Portable Device Tab", from there you can select "Convert for use with my:" and select a device to convert for using the drop down box.

If you want to modify the default settings or just see what they are you can use a resource editor program like XN Resource Editor to open the TranscoderHost.exe file and you will find this:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<!-- edited with XML Spy -->
<?xml-stylesheet type="text/xsl" href="C:\depot\mainline\author\DirectX\Src\tivotrans\testprofile.xsl"?>
<EncodeProfiles xmlns:tivotrans="http://www.tivo.com/developer/encode-profiles/">
    <tivotrans:Profile name="Sony PSP" version="1" audioresamplerate="24" audiobitrateK="128" hrez="320" vrez="240" vbitrateK="590"
        vmaxbitrateK="768" filetype=".mp4" framerate="29.97"
    >
        <tivotrans:ImageScaler filter="Scaler"/>
        <tivotrans:VideoFormat filter="MPEG-4"/>
        <tivotrans:AudioFormat filter="AAC"/>
        <tivotrans:TheMux filter="MPEG-4-Mux"/>
        <tivotrans:Writer filter="filewrite"/>
    </tivotrans:Profile>
<!-- baseline profile support for "popular" portable video players -->
<!-- if framerate is specified here, the transcode will not work -->
    <tivotrans:Profile name="AVC H.264" version="1" audioresamplerate="0" audiobitrateK="128" hrez="320" vrez="240" vbitrateK="700"
        vmaxbitrateK="768" suffix="" filetype=".mp4" framerate="29.97"
    >
        <tivotrans:ImageScaler filter="Scaler"/>
        <tivotrans:VideoFormat filter="H.264"/>
        <tivotrans:AudioFormat filter="AAC"/>
        <tivotrans:TheMux filter="H.264-Mux"/>
        <tivotrans:Writer filter="filewrite"/>
    </tivotrans:Profile>
<!-- baseline profile support for "popular" portable video players -->
    <tivotrans:Profile name="H.264 compatible device" version="1" audioresamplerate="0" audiobitrateK="128" hrez="320" vrez="240" vbitrateK="700"
        vmaxbitrateK="768" suffix="" filetype=".mp4" framerate="29.97"
    >
        <tivotrans:ImageScaler filter="Scaler"/>
        <tivotrans:VideoFormat filter="H.264"/>
        <tivotrans:AudioFormat filter="AAC"/>
        <tivotrans:TheMux filter="H.264-Mux"/>
        <tivotrans:Writer filter="filewrite"/>
    </tivotrans:Profile>
<!-- this mpeg-4 will work on a lot of devices -->    
    <tivotrans:Profile name="MPEG-4" version="1" audioresamplerate="24" audiobitrateK="128" hrez="320" vrez="240" vbitrateK="590" vmaxbitrateK="590"
        filetype=".mp4" framerate="29.97"
    >
        <tivotrans:ImageScaler filter="Scaler"/>
        <tivotrans:VideoFormat filter="MPEG-4"/>
        <tivotrans:AudioFormat filter="AAC"/>
        <tivotrans:TheMux filter="MPEG-4-Mux"/>
        <tivotrans:Writer filter="filewrite"/>
    </tivotrans:Profile>
<!-- this is for kinoma player on treo 650 -->    
    <tivotrans:Profile name="Treo 650" version="1" audioresamplerate="24" audiobitrateK="96" hrez="320" vrez="240"
        filetype=".mp4" vbitrateK="400" vmaxbitrateK="400" framerate="15.0"
    >
        <tivotrans:ImageScaler filter="Scaler"/>
        <tivotrans:VideoFormat filter="MPEG-4"/>
        <tivotrans:AudioFormat filter="AAC"/>
        <tivotrans:TheMux filter="MPEG-4-Mux"/>
        <tivotrans:Writer filter="filewrite"/>
    </tivotrans:Profile>
<!-- baseline profile support for "nokia" AVC -->
    <tivotrans:Profile name="Nokia N80" version="1" audioresamplerate="0" audiobitrateK="128" hrez="320" vrez="240" vbitrateK="350"
        vmaxbitrateK="400" suffix="" filetype=".mp4" framerate="15.0"
    >
        <tivotrans:ImageScaler filter="Scaler"/>
        <tivotrans:VideoFormat filter="H.264"/>
        <tivotrans:AudioFormat filter="AAC"/>
        <tivotrans:TheMux filter="H.264-Mux"/>
        <tivotrans:Writer filter="filewrite"/>
    </tivotrans:Profile>
  
    <tivotrans:Profile name="ttcb stream" version="1" audioresamplerate="48" audiobitrateK="192" hrez="480" vrez="480" vbitrateK="4500"
        vmaxbitrateK="4500" filetype=".mpg" framerate="29.97"
    >
        <tivotrans:ImageScaler filter="elarscale"/>
        <tivotrans:VideoFormat filter="emp2enc"/>
        <tivotrans:AudioFormat filter="emp2aenc"/>
        <tivotrans:TheMux filter="emp2muxps"/>
        <tivotrans:Writer filter="filterwrite"/>
    </tivotrans:Profile>

    <tivotrans:Profile name="ttcb hd stream" version="1" audioresamplerate="48" audiobitrateK="192" hrez="1920" vrez="1080" vbitrateK="8000"
        vmaxbitrateK="8000" filetype=".mpg" framerate="29.97" 
        hdReady="1" 
        hdFrameRateList="29.97" 
        hdResolutionBreakList="1000; 1360; 1680"
        hdBitrateList="SD:4500; 480p:6000; 720p:8000; 1080i:16000; 1080p:8000"
    >
        <tivotrans:ImageScaler filter="brelscale"/>
        <tivotrans:VideoFormat filter="bremp2enc"/>
        <tivotrans:AudioFormat filter="emp2aenc"/>
        <tivotrans:TheMux filter="emp2muxps"/>
        <tivotrans:Writer filter="filterwrite"/>
    </tivotrans:Profile>  

    <tivotrans:Profile name="ttcb-pal hd stream" version="1" audioresamplerate="48" audiobitrateK="192" hrez="1920" vrez="1080" vbitrateK="8000"
        vmaxbitrateK="8000" filetype=".mpg" framerate="29.97" 
        hdReady="1" 
        hdFrameRateList="29.97" 
        hdResolutionBreakList="1000; 1360; 1680"
        hdBitrateList="SD:4500; 480p:6000; 720p:8000; 1080i:16000; 1080p:8000"
        pal-specific="1"
    >
        <tivotrans:ImageScaler filter="brelscale"/>
        <tivotrans:VideoFormat filter="bremp2enc"/>
        <tivotrans:AudioFormat filter="emp2aenc"/>
        <tivotrans:TheMux filter="emp2muxps"/>
        <tivotrans:Writer filter="filterwrite"/>
    </tivotrans:Profile>  
</EncodeProfiles>
```
*DISCLAIMER: I have not tried to modify this so it might not work.*


----------



## gte534j (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah, im looking to modify the default resolutions. I will try to do this when i get home, but just in case im not successful, would you be able to post the modified TranscoderHost.exe file for resolution of 640x480 for all the resources shown (ipod/PSP/etc) for Tivo Desktop 2.7.
Thanks!


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Posting a modified version would probably violate TiVo's copyright and/or their licensing agreement.


----------



## gte534j (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you for the help. I used XN Resource Editor and made the changes. I then saved the file and everything seemed ok. However, when i restart my computer, the resolution settings are back to the original setting. Is there a way to get Tivo desktop to not reset the settings?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

XN Resource Editor can be kind of flaky about ACTUALLY saving your changes. Try killing all of the processes that start with TiVo, then edit the file again. After you save and exit the program, crank it back up and check to make sure that your changes actually stuck.

I don't think Desktop changes them back on its own but 2.7 is a new critter. You could keep a backup copy of your modified file and replace it manually after everything cranks up if that's the case.

P.S. In 2.7 both TranscoderHost.exe and TranscodingService.exe contain the conversion profiles. I'm not sure which one is actually used.


----------



## gte534j (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi,
That worked great! Thanks for the advice. The problem was that I was saving TranscoderHost.exe directy in C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\ from XN Resource Editor. XN Resource Editor did not tell me that it could not save in that folder b/c Windows Vista restricts saving files in that directory. So I had to save TranscoderHost.exe to the desktop, then copy it over to
C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop
It works great now, thanks so much! It really makes everything so automated and easy.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

hi, readdressing ths topic.

I am using Tivo Desktop Plus 2.8.2

It looks like the items still are in the 2 exe files.

Can one ADD a new one, instead of modifying the old ones. Anyone tried that?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

philhu said:


> hi, readdressing ths topic.
> 
> I am using Tivo Desktop Plus 2.8.2
> 
> ...


I found an easier way than modifying the exe files by watching Desktop with procmon.

Go to the "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data" directory (or its Vista/Win7 equivalent). You will see a directory named Tivo, and below that a directory named "Conversion Profiles". Every time you try to convert a file in Desktop Plus it scans that directory for any XML files it finds there and adds them to the bottom of the conversion profiles list after a separator bar.

The XML file(s) have to be properly formatted, so I still use XN Resource Editor to see how TiVo wrote theirs. With a little experimentation you can figure it out.

If Desktop doesn't like the file for some reason it won't list it at all and the transcoder log file will tell you why. It won't accept certain settings, especially if you try to increase the video resolution too high. 640x480 seems to be the max in most cases. I'm attaching a sample that I wrote for someone with an iPod Touch.


----------

